# Gasing ESP RZK-600



## the xkill X (Oct 16, 2007)

I never had a guitar with EMG in my life and am kind of interested in getting this guitar in my rig/set up soon..i am a huge Rammstein fan and big fan of work that Richard Z Kruspe has done.What do you guys think?


Specs

ESP LTD RZK-600 Richard Z Signature Model Electric Guitar Features:

* Neck-thru-body construction
* 25.5" scale
* Alder body
* 3-piece maple neck
* Rosewood fingerboard
* Custom cross inlays
* EMG 81 pickups
* Volume control w/3-way toggle
* Chrome hardware w/mirrored pickguard
* Grover tuners
* Original Floyd Rose bridge
* White binding on neck & headstock
* 24 XJ Frets
* Platinum Silver finish


----------



## Lee (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of EMG's, but I've wanted one of those since they came out


----------



## the xkill X (Oct 16, 2007)

Lee said:


> I'm not a huge fan of EMG's, but I've wanted one of those since they came out



you could always swap the picks up ....fuck it im getting it.


----------



## Lee (Oct 16, 2007)

the xkill X said:


> you could always swap the picks up ....fuck it im getting it.



That's the spirit!!  

Another one succumbs to the GAS


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2007)

the xkill X said:


> fuck it im getting it.



thats what i like


----------



## sakeido (Oct 17, 2007)

I dunno man... I wanted one SO bad, but I played the one they have at the local music store and it sounds awful. I wish it didn't have a floyd.


----------



## the xkill X (Oct 17, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I dunno man... I wanted one SO bad, but I played the one they have at the local music store and it sounds awful. I wish it didn't have a floyd.



really? because i was checking some reviews on websites and people were giving them good reviews...weird.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2007)

Out of all their sigs, I dig the Paige Hamilton the most.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 17, 2007)

the xkill X said:


> really? because i was checking some reviews on websites and people were giving them good reviews...weird.



Well, there could be many reasons for this, the first beeing personnal taste.
I could love a guitar and someone else could just hate it... So i wouldn't let any personal comments like these influence me until i try the guitar myself.

Could have sounded bad just because of the amp and / or settings / pickups, etc.



Jeff said:


> Out of all their sigs, I dig the Paige Hamilton the most.



Definitely.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Out of all their sigs, I dig the Paige Hamilton the most.



 I do too.


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 17, 2007)

Plus one for the ofr- best trem ever created. +1 for the killer finish. I'm not a fan of the emg 81 but I do like emgs. I have a les paul with emgs. (85 in the bridge, 60 in the neck). You should really try that combo if you are thinking about switching out the 81's. It would be the easiest install ever too since emgs had that simple connect/diconnect thing going on. The 85 in the bridge gives a ballsier bassier tone than the 81. While the 60 in the neck gives you really smooth sexy leads. Just my 2 cents. How much do those things go for by the way?


----------



## the.godfather (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Out of all their sigs, I dig the Paige Hamilton the most.



Yep, yep. Very classy looking axe! 

I always thought the Wilton looked pretty cool too.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 17, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> How much do those things go for by the way?



The local one is $1,100



playstopause said:


> Well, there could be many reasons for this, the first beeing personnal taste.
> I could love a guitar and someone else could just hate it... So i wouldn't let any personal comments like these influence me until i try the guitar myself.
> 
> Could have sounded bad just because of the amp and / or settings / pickups, etc.
> ...



Usually I really like guitars with EMGs and with the maple/alder combo, the rosewood helps warm it up a bit so it is pretty close to how I like my guitars to sound. But I dunno if it is the OFR or what, but it is just dead and tinny sounding. Its almost totally inaudible if you aren't plugged in. And I really, really wanted it, because it looks *so *cool


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2007)

One guy on the ESP forum has one and he did say it was really bright and surprised him how bright it was.


----------



## cvinos (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks good! What is the usual tuning on this guitar?


----------



## the xkill X (Oct 18, 2007)

cvinos said:


> Looks good! What is the usual tuning on this guitar?



im not sure i think its standard..or it might be C tuning


----------



## Stitch (Oct 18, 2007)

The LTD version has EMG's stock, the ESP one has chrome covered ESP's, and they look much better IMO. I quite liked the sound of it when I tried it in Japan, but I played the real ESP one. 

Not as cool as the Morymuto (I think it was called) sig with RED EMG's.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah Közi's models have painted EMGs.


----------

